# Like new GLoomis GL2 spinning rod for sale



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

GLoomis GL2 Spinning rod (practically new)
Selling my new (as of march 2012) gloomis bass fishing spinning rod. Retail is $200 but just asking $125.00. I am firm on price. Just in need of some quick cash and I use my spinning equipment least of all so I am willing to part with it. Gloomis is top of the line in rod for sensitivity! This one is barely uses, I would say less than 50 casts and unfortunately never caught a fish with it. Details are as follows.
Model is 853S jwr
http://www.gloomis.com/publish/conte...s_casting.html

This rod has been kept in a rod sock and I will include that at no additional charge. 

Call or text if interested. Ask for Bryan. Location is Milton. 573-619-279nine

$125.00 price is fair and firm. 

http://www.gloomis.com/publish/conte...s_casting.html
*


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

that URL doesn't work.


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.gloomis.com/publish/content/gloomis_2010/us/en/conventional/rods/0/gl2_bass_casting.html


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/g-loomis-gl2-jig-and-worm-spinning-rod-gl2-853s-jwr.html


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*model*

what is the model # on the rod?


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

853S JWR. Medium heavy 7'1"


----------

